# 6.6 - was hat sich geändert



## Alpine Maschine (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute!

Das Thema Intense lässt mich einfach nicht los. Im Moment hats mir ein 6.6 von 2007 angetan. Wie hat Intense seitdem die Geo entwickelt bzw. Gewicht gesenkt?

Vielen Dank schon mal an die Experten!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (8. Oktober 2008)

litevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevillelitevilleliteville

ein neues hinterrad ist doch easy organisiert... vielleicht kann man das ja auch umbauen, da stecken ja praktisch nur hülsen zur führung drufff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, das mit dem ganz einfach kenne ich! Dann passt hier nicht, dann schleifts da usw.

Ne ne, vom Little Willie muss ich wohl Abstand nehmen ...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (8. Oktober 2008)

schleifen????

ein liteville? never, sollen wir mal den qia dazu befragen?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Oktober 2008)

Lieber nich, sonst wird das endlos. Außerdem will ich ja was zum 6.6 wissen, da hat der qia voll die Ahnung von. Dann nimmt das hier kein Ende.

Obwohl, ich frag mich, ob's überhaupt 'n Anfang hat. Über kaum nen Hersteller ist die Info so spärlich gesät wie Intense. Und das bei den Preisen! Rahmenkit Socom über 3000 Ösen? Gehts noch?


----------



## haha (8. Oktober 2008)

am 6.6 hat sich seit 07 meines wissens nichts geändert. 
das mit dem preisen stimmt so nicht. intense ist billiger geworden, ein socom kostet zumindest ab der nächsten saison nur mehr 2599 euro, ein 
m6 3099 euro. das 6.6 wohl knapp über 2100.
wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann geh zu specialscheisd oder anderen..


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Info!

Die neuen Preise hören sich ja auch halbwegs realistisch an. Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass Preis und Leistung in einem gescheiten Verhältnis stehen müssen. Deswegen finde ich die (alte) Preisgestaltung echt fragwürdig.

Aber jetzt liegen die ja jetzt auf Nicolai-Niveau, das geht wohl i.O.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Dezember 2008)

Es wird wohl ungern gesehen, dass man in nem Herstellerforum negatives zu dessen Produkten schreibt, ich mache es trotzdem mal:

Sehr häufig liest man, dass der Hinterbau des 6.6 äuserst weich, unsteif sein soll, gerade was seitliche Belastung angeht...

Ich hatte mich auch mal sehr stark für ein 6.6 interessiert, es war auch schon bestellt, dann auf einmal nichtmehr lieferbar, mittlerweile bin ich ein wenig froh darüber.

Scheut dich die x12 Geschichte am 901, oder wie ist das oben geschriebene zu Interpretieren?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um liteville erklären? Die tuen so als hätten sie das Bike neu erfunden und alle anderen schlafen in der Zeitung. Oder ist das so weil sie im Workshop zwei Seiten das gleiche Rad abgebildet haben? Ausserdem wurde hier ja um ein Intense 6.6er gefragt!


----------



## Helium (13. Dezember 2008)

Fahr mal das 901 dann weißt du was da anders ist.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um liteville erklÃ¤ren? Die tuen so als hÃ¤tten sie das Bike neu erfunden und alle anderen schlafen in der Zeitung. Oder ist das so weil sie im Workshop zwei Seiten das gleiche Rad abgebildet haben? Ausserdem wurde hier ja um ein Intense 6.6er gefragt!



Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Intense erklÃ¤ren? Die tun so als hÃ¤tten sie was ganz extravagantes...

Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Rocky Mountain erklÃ¤ren? Die tun so als hÃ¤tten sie das Bike schlechthin, gehype ohne Ende...

Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Cannondale erklÃ¤ren? Die tun so als hÃ¤tten sie...

Du siehst hoffentlich ein, dass...
Wegen irgendeinem Liteville hype, der nicht existent ist, in nem Intense Forum zu fragen ist eh verlorene Zeit, hier weiss doch absolut keiner Bescheid. Glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ein Intense Fahrer Ã¼ber den Tellerrand hinausschaut und darÃ¼ber Ã¼berhaupt bescheid weiss...

Litevilles sind Rahmen, die funktionieren, durchdacht sind usw...

Bei Intense ist doch das Gehype um die Marke selbst und die Blindheit der Fahrer dieser Marke noch grÃ¶Ãer:

Alle schreien nach einem steifen Rahmen. Socom, 6.6, Slopestyle etc haben einen derart weichen Hinterbau, dass es nichtmehr schÃ¶n ist. Haben die Besitzer auch selbst gesehen, dass deren Rahmen sehr weich sind... Na und? Steht doch Intense drauf, ich hab Ã¼ber 2500 â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt...

Das Intense M3, eine einzige Fehlkonstruktion. Massig Federweg, jedoch nicht ausnutzbar, da vorher irgendwas mit irgendwem kollidiert. Haben die Besitzer selbst schon erlebt. Na und? Steht doch Intense drauf, hab Ã¼ber 2700â¬ dafÃ¼r berappt...

Handmade in Temecula, dass ich nicht lache! Die Schweissnaht oben am Monocoque, lÃ¤ngs des Oberrohrs stammt von einem Schweissroboter, allerhÃ¶chstens per Hand programmiert. Ganz zu schweigen von der Endkontrolle: Es werden Rahmen mit fehlenden ZuganschlÃ¤gen ausgeliefert, oder die ZuganschlÃ¤ge sind verkehrt herum etc... Na und? steht doch Intense drauf...

Blindheit ohne Ende, Gehype noch und nÃ¶cher....

Fazit: Um andere Marken/Rahmen wird viel mehr Hype gemacht, wird natÃ¼rlich von dessen Fahrern totgeschwiegen bzw. argumentiert, dass man dies dÃ¼rfe, steht ja Intense drauf (wirklich so von einem Intense Fahrer geschrieben).

Klar wird auch viel Wind um Liteville gemacht, dafÃ¼r sorgen aber in erster Linie die Fahrer, die Firma an sich betreibt nur gutes Marketing. Da lÃ¤uft aber auch nix schief bei denen, was hinterher peinlich erscheint. Alles ist sehr transparent, es wird nicht groÃ rumgeredet, nein, die Rahmen werden in Taiwan geschweisst. Geht dir ein Hinterbau flÃ¶ten, dann bekommst halt im "Crash Replacement Programm" einen neuen fÃ¼r wenig Geld. Was? Du hast die DÃ¤mpferschraube aus Titan zu fest angezogen, den Innensechskant rundgedreht und musstest sie mit dem Linksausdreher rausholen? Wir schicken dir eine neu, sofort. Nein, brauchst nix bezahlen... usw. usw...

Es ist aber nicht alles zu 100% auf Intense bezogen, man kann sich da auch Marke XY vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Dezember 2008)

Fakt ist das Intense und Rocky Mountain kult sind! Darum auch gehypt werden. 
Ob sie in den 90igern im Rennsport erfolgreich waren oder den Aufstieg des Freeridens geschrieben haben. Nein das war Liteville nicht sondern die oben genanten Marken! 

Das einige Marken zu teuer sind ist auch klar aber Liteville ist auch nicht billig  obwohl sie in Taiwan gemacht werden. 

Wenn einmal Liteville so viele Rahmen verkauft hat wie Intense oder Rocky, schauen wir dann mal ob der Support auch noch so reibungsfrei lauft?


----------



## haha (13. Dezember 2008)

1. ich weiß nicht, seit wann intense einen riesen hype machen sollte, oder gar so tut, als hätten sie etwas absolut extravagantes??
die infos zu intense bikes sind eher sperrlich gesäht, meiner meinung nach schon zu gering..
da sind ja wohl 90% der anderen firmen schlimmer, oder?
2. wüsste ich nicht, seit wann sich einer blind ein teures rad kauft?
ein rad vom schlage eines socoms mit einem für einen downhiller wendigen fahrverhalten bei sehr geringen gewicht gabs anfang 2007 nicht. 
3. wer tatsächlich den empfohlenen verkaufspreis eines us rahmens zahlt, ist selber schuld..
die meisten der intensefahrer, die ich kenne, haben da viel bessere quellen.
5. eine extreme geometrie (m6 usw.) verlangt nach kompromissen, furchtbar tragisch, wenn der reifen mal am sattelrohr schleift
wozu haben denn dann die rahmen das label FRO?
6. bevor ich rumstänkere, was an einem rad angeblich schlecht sein soll, sollte ich es vorher mindestens einmal gefahren sein
7. der service von intense ist hervorragend, vor allem, wenn man sich einschlägige ami foren anschaut, wo der chef persönlich dir deine fragen beantwortet.
8. mach so weiter, und ich gehe heut noch in die luft..


----------



## haha (13. Dezember 2008)

übrigens, einen hässlicheren rahmen als den 901 gibts derzeit nicht, nur mal so im bezug auf die optik eines rades


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...hier weiss doch absolut keiner Bescheid. Glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ein Intense Fahrer über den Tellerrand hinausschaut und darüber überhaupt bescheid weiss...



Ahahahhahahaha, sorry. Musste kurz mal lachen


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Dezember 2008)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ahahahhahahaha, sorry. Musste kurz mal lachen



wie es gibt noch andere Bike-marken wie Intense 

Mal im ernst: ich hab mehr immer das Gefühl das Gehype um Intense und andere Marken kommt von irgendwelchen "coolen" Typen in Internetforen, die überhaupt kein solches Rad  besitzten. Zumindest die Intense-Besitzer die ich kenne, machen da keinen Hype draus...

 Nur mal so als Anregung zum Nachdenken und jetzt würde ich sagen haben wir uns wieder alle liebe und zurück zum Thema des Threads.....


----------



## iRider (14. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Intense erklären? Die tun so als hätten sie was ganz extravagantes...



Wenn eine Marke soviele Rennerfolge hat wie Intense und soviele Privatfahrer sich für ein Intense entscheiden (und dies schon seit wievielen Jahren?) dann muss da wohl was dran sein, oder? Wieviele Rennerfolge hat Liteville? Welche Top-Fahrer fahren oder haben Liteville gefahren?

Hast Du eigentlich eigene Erfahrungen mit allen Sachen die Du gegen Intense-Bikes vorbringst? Oder wiederholst Du nur alle Sachen die Du jemals im Internet gelesen hast? Ich z.B. kann nix für oder gegen Liteville sagen da ich noch nie eins gefahren bin. 

@Downhoehl: nee, der Hype kommt von allen Leuten die gerne eins fahren würden aber zu billig sind und dann doch lieber ein Taiwanrad kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2008)

Sehe ich genau so!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> 1. ich weiß nicht, seit wann intense einen riesen hype machen sollte, oder gar so tut, als hätten sie etwas absolut extravagantes??Nicht Intense selbst, eher die Fahrer/Besitzer...
> die infos zu intense bikes sind eher sperrlich gesäht, meiner meinung nach schon zu gering..schlechtes Marketing eben... den SS Rahmen gibts aber schon seit gut einem Jahr zu kaufen, letztens hat Intense es endlich mal geschafft paar Geoangaben zum Rahmen auf deren Seite zu stellen...
> da sind ja wohl 90% der anderen firmen schlimmer, oder? nur Cube ist schlimmer
> 2. wüsste ich nicht, seit wann sich einer blind ein teures rad kauft?seitdem Intense Rennerfolge einfährt kann mans ruhig blind kaufen...
> ...





haha schrieb:


> übrigens, einen hässlicheren rahmen als den 901 gibts derzeit nicht, nur mal so im bezug auf die optik eines rades



naja, das 901 gibts ja noch garnicht, bisher gibts nur Prototypen Bilder und Testbikes und bis zum erscheinen des 901 kann ja das alte Uzzi (SLX?)noch herhalten als häßlichster Rahmen...



Downhoehl schrieb:


> wie es gibt noch andere Bike-marken wie Intense
> 
> Mal im ernst: ich hab mehr immer das Gefühl das Gehype um Intense und andere Marken kommt von irgendwelchen "coolen" Typen in Internetforen, die überhaupt kein solches Rad  besitzten. Zumindest die Intense-Besitzer die ich kenne, machen da keinen Hype draus...
> 
> Nur mal so als Anregung zum Nachdenken und jetzt würde ich sagen haben wir uns wieder alle liebe und zurück zum Thema des Threads.....



Wir haben uns auch so alle lieb, oder nicht? Ein wenig diskutieren darf man ja und dass hier sehr viele Spuren von Ironie und ein klein wenig Wahrheit mit im Spiel sind, wird uns nicht zu Feinden werden lassen...

Klar machen die Intense Besitzer keinen Hype draus, sowas ist ein stilles Understatement... Die anderen machen einen riesen Hype draus, es muss nur Intense auf dem Rahmen stehen und sofort schaffts jedes dieser Dinger in den PornBikes-Thread, egal wie der Aufbau ist.



iRider schrieb:


> Wenn eine Marke soviele Rennerfolge hat wie Intense und soviele Privatfahrer sich für ein Intense entscheiden (und dies schon seit wievielen Jahren?) dann muss da wohl was dran sein, oder? Wieviele Rennerfolge hat Liteville? Welche Top-Fahrer fahren oder haben Liteville gefahren?
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich eigene Erfahrungen mit allen Sachen die Du gegen Intense-Bikes vorbringst? Oder wiederholst Du nur alle Sachen die Du jemals im Internet gelesen hast? Ich z.B. kann nix für oder gegen Liteville sagen da ich noch nie eins gefahren bin.
> 
> @Downhoehl: nee, der Hype kommt von allen Leuten die gerne eins fahren würden aber zu billig sind und dann doch lieber ein Taiwanrad kaufen.



Zwecks Erfahrung siehe erstes Zitat dieses Posts, ich muss nicht selbst rausfinden, dass das Hinterrad mit der Sattelklemme kollidiert und auch muss ich nicht persönlich meine Antriebskraft in Verwindung verschwenden 

Und auf die Frage hin, wieviele Top Fahrer Liteville fahren und deren Rennerfolge kenne ich keine Antwort, ich fahre nur eins und geile mich nicht an irgendwelchen Teorethischen Dingen auf, die einen Hype ausmachen...


Und Leute, bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ist alles mit ein wenig Ironie zu geniessen und Hype ist kein Schimpfwort!


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Intense erklÃ¤ren? Die tun so als hÃ¤tten sie was ganz extravagantes...
> 
> Kann mir bitte auch wer den hype um Rocky Mountain erklÃ¤ren? Die tun so als hÃ¤tten sie das Bike schlechthin, gehype ohne Ende...
> 
> ...



oh boyyy.. denk doch mal so: viele die derzeit intense fahren sind auch vorher andere bikes gefahren und sind nun vollens zufrieden mit ihrem intense.. hype hin oder her.
ich bin etliche gÃ¼nstige und weniger gÃ¼nstigere bikes gefahren.und bin letzten endes bei intense gelandet und eben vollens zufrieden.
kein problem bis heute auÃer mit den kinderkrankheiten des m6Â´s.(kinderkrankheiten gibts aber auch woanders, und werden dort dann wesentlich schlechter oder/und mit mehraufwand behoben (santa cruvz v10))
und das ist mittlerweile mein 4. oder 5. intense. aber nach wie vor von den fahreigenschaften mehr als Ã¼berzeugt. und JA, es waren auch vorher bikes dabei, die Ã¤hnlich viel gekostet haben 
die sachen, die du erwÃ¤hnt sind mir noch nie aufgefallen.
liegt ggf. auch im qualitÃ¤tscheck, der nun bei intense herrscht, oder dem guten hÃ¤ndler, dem ich absolut vertraue und blind wieder einen rahmen kaufen wÃ¼rde. das flexen der weichen hinterbauten ist zwar da, aber stÃ¶rt mich beim ss nicht. auch, wenn es mal hÃ¤rter bergab geht.
bei beiden m3Â´s die ich hatte hat bei mir komischerweise garnichts geschliffen, bevor der volle federweg ausgenutzt war. aber das bike war klipp und klar besser als der dÃ¤mpfer von tf wieder kam. hat aber nichts mim rahmen zu tun.
und ob ich nun 2200 fÃ¼r nen speci demo9 rahmen hinlegte oder 2700 fÃ¼rn m3 oder dergleichen.. das spielt doch keine rolle mehr.
ob taiwan oder made in america oder ob roboter oder mensch.. juckt mich persÃ¶nlich nicht, sofern das produkt gut ist und mich befriedigt. und das ist bei intense def. aus o.g. grÃ¼nden so. ich fÃ¼hle mich angekommen auf der suche nach DEM BIKE FÃR MICH.
mal dauerhaft eins selber fahren,dann urteil bilden und nicht nur in foren lesen, oder hÃ¶ren und so ungefiltert weitergeben.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2008)

nur mal so nebenbei.....


...der Herr pHONe ist kein Intense Hasser,

er selber hat ein SS im Aufbau..

er kritisiert eher den Hype der darum gemacht wird,
so nach dem Motto "schreib Intense auf einen McKenzie Rahmen, und das Ding
ist HOT und der Stand der Dinge"

Fakt ist, Intense ist weitaus weniger Premium als es
der Preis vllt. suggeriert.

Wenn ich da an das M3 denke das ich mal für einen Kollegen aufgebaut
hab....da wird mir schlecht.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich da an das M3 denke das ich mal für einen Kollegen aufgebaut
> hab....da wird mir schlecht.



Meinst die absolut krumm und schief aufgeklebten Intense Aufkleber mit Luftblasen an dem 2700,- Euro Rahmen?


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2008)

Ja, genau die meine ich.....neben dem aufgepustetem Lack und den krummen Schweißnähten.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Dezember 2008)

> Decolocsta â(13:53):
> vllt. fÃ¤hrt Sam Hill ja nÃ¤chste Saison fÃ¼r Canyon
> ausm versandhaus direkt auf die rennpiste



Dann wird ja Canyon auch zum Kult, der fÃ¤hrt sicherlich Rennerfolge ein!
Momentan ist ja das Demo dabei den heiligen Kultstatus zu erringen...


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja, lass den Hill doch mal aufn Canyon Nerve ein paar Rennerfolge reinfahren,

dann ist die Marke Kult, liegt ja dann nur am Rad, nicht am Hill, bei Intense
kommen die Rennerfolge ja auch durchs Rad.

Weils einfach Kult ist.


----------



## haha (14. Dezember 2008)

was ich mich dann aber frage: warum hat der herr phone sich dann ein ss gekauft? blindheit?


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2008)

Ohje,

darum geht es doch garnicht,

er hat sichs sicher nicht gekauft weils Kult ist,

er hat sichs sicher nicht gekauft weil er ein technisch 100% ausgereiftes Rad
haben wollte.

Denk da spielen auch emotionen und Lust auf so ein Teil ne Rolle,

er wollte hier einfach ma äussern das eben Intense nicht DIE übermarke ist
und rein von seinem Namen profitiert hinter dem keine Übermacht steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Dezember 2008)

Und was hat sich jetzt am 6.6 geändert?

Wünsch nen schönen dritten Advent!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> am 6.6 hat sich seit 07 meines wissens nichts geändert...



Stand ja schon etwas viel weiter oben...
Die einzige Änderung ist wohl, dass man immer einen aktuellen Dämpfer mit dazu bekommt. Vielleicht kriegt man das 09er jetzt mit dem DHX Air mit der kleinen Luftkammer, sodass der Hinterbau im mittleren Bereich nichtmehr durchsackt, was viele Fahrer immer bemängelten...

Ansonsten sollte ein kurzes Telefonat mit MS Racing Aufschluß bringen, vielleicht eine kurze PN an Herrn Intense auf MTBR.com...


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Wollte ja nur mal ein bisschen von den heißen Diskussionen ablenken und aufs Wesentliche lenken!

Grüße


----------



## haha (15. Dezember 2008)

> Ohje,
> 
> darum geht es doch garnicht,
> 
> ...



na also, emotion ist genau das richtige wort, und die spielt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten käufen die größte rolle.
mit dem ss wird der herr phone aber 100%tig viel spass haben.
für mich hat das halt sehr nach einem angriff auf die intensegemeinde gewirkt, und sowas muss man schließlich abwehren
also nichts für ungut..


----------



## Downhoehl (15. Dezember 2008)

Also mal kurz zusammengefasst:

der pHONe^dEtEcTor schreibt Zeilenweise, was für ein überteuerter Müll Intense ist, meint das Intense-Fahrer zu verbohrt sind um über den Tellerrand zu sehen, regt sich über den Kundenservice von Intense auf, und das hier im Forum (nicht von den Intensefahrern, sondern anderen ) ein Hype daraus gemacht wird. 
Er ist aber kein Intense Hasser und hat sich deswegen jetzt auch ein Intense gekauft , weil da einfach auch Emotionen mitspielen......

So richtig verstehen muss ich das jetzt aber alles nicht, oder


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Dezember 2008)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Also mal kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> der pHONe^dEtEcTor schreibt Zeilenweise, was für ein überteuerter Müll Intense ist, meint das Intense-Fahrer zu verbohrt sind um über den Tellerrand zu sehen, regt sich über den Kundenservice von Intense auf, und das hier im Forum (nicht von den Intensefahrern, sondern anderen ) ein Hype daraus gemacht wird.
> Er ist aber kein Intense Hasser und hat sich deswegen jetzt auch ein Intense gekauft , weil da einfach auch Emotionen mitspielen......
> ...



Hättest meine Posts richtig gelesen, hättest dir den letzten sparen können... Ich habe in keinem Satz erwähnt, dass Intense überteuerter Müll ist. Hatte ausserdem geschrieben, dass nicht nur Intense Fahrer verbohrt sind, das trifft auch auf RM Fahrer, Liteville Fahrer usw. zu, welche hier teilweise im Forum unterwegs sind. Über schlechten Kundenservice kann man sich zudem nur aufregen, verkaufen kann so ziemlich jeder aber hinterher auch noch da zu sein, wenns um Problemlösungen geht, ist man bei vielen Firmen allein, imho auch bei Intense...

Meine Emotionen beim Kauf des SS gingen so weit, dass ich es spottbillig hinterhergeschmissen bekommen habe und in nem halben Jahr, wenn das 901 da ist, genau das gleiche Geld für bekommen werde. Der Rahmen wird absolut emotionslos aufgebaut, keine Superteile und ohne Herzblut, einfach eine Kiste zum moshen, als Überbrückung...

Falls du was anderes zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen hast, würde ich Dir einen Gang zum Augenarzt empfehlen, denn dort stand nix!


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn du das Teil nicht zum moshen, sondern edel aufbauen würdest,
haben diese Emotionen ja nichts mit Markengeilheit deinerseits zutun,
manche müssen auf biegen und brechen was anderes rauslesen wollen.

Und nur mal so, am besten mal den Thread ganz lesen, möchte mal erinnern wie
der Thread angefangen hat, sich über den Liteville Kult lustig machen, aber kein Haar auf die eigene Verbohrtheit lassen.


----------



## Downhoehl (15. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hättest meine Posts richtig gelesen, hättest dir den letzten sparen können... Ich habe in keinem Satz erwähnt, dass Intense überteuerter Müll ist. Hatte ausserdem geschrieben, dass nicht nur Intense Fahrer verbohrt sind, das trifft auch auf RM Fahrer, Liteville Fahrer usw. zu, welche hier teilweise im Forum unterwegs sind. Über schlechten Kundenservice kann man sich zudem nur aufregen, verkaufen kann so ziemlich jeder aber hinterher auch noch da zu sein, wenns um Problemlösungen geht, ist man bei vielen Firmen allein, imho auch bei Intense...
> 
> Meine Emotionen beim Kauf des SS gingen so weit, dass ich es spottbillig hinterhergeschmissen bekommen habe und in nem halben Jahr, wenn das 901 da ist, genau das gleiche Geld für bekommen werde. Der Rahmen wird absolut emotionslos aufgebaut, keine Superteile und ohne Herzblut, einfach eine Kiste zum moshen, als Überbrückung...
> 
> Falls du was anderes zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen hast, würde ich Dir einen Gang zum Augenarzt empfehlen, denn dort stand nix!



Ich bin dann mal beim Augenarzt


----------



## iRider (15. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meine Emotionen beim Kauf des SS gingen so weit, dass ich es spottbillig hinterhergeschmissen bekommen habe und in nem halben Jahr, wenn das 901 da ist, genau das gleiche Geld für bekommen werde. Der Rahmen wird absolut emotionslos aufgebaut, keine Superteile und ohne Herzblut, einfach eine Kiste zum moshen, als Überbrückung...



Frage: was beeinflusst Deine Entscheidung das 901 zu kaufen? Hoffentlich nicht der Hype um das Rad, oder? Denn wie Du ja gesagt hast gibt es bis auf Bilder und einige Testräder noch kein Produktionsrad. Und wie toll das fertige Produkt ist kannst Du jetzt nicht wissen, oder? Und wenn Du jetzt mit guten Erfahrungen mit Deinem 301, gutem Kundenservice usw. als Kaufentscheidung kommst dann sind das genau die selben Gründe wieso Leute Intense fahren. Also auch Hype nach Deiner Definition.

Auch versteh ich Dein Problem mit dem Intense-Kundenservice nicht.  Bei mir sind die sind immer superhilfreich gewesen und ich hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Informationen/Ersatzteile die ich brauchte. Kann es evtl. sein dass Dein Händler nicht so toll ist und das auf Intense schiebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_lockere (22. Januar 2009)

kurze Frage in den flamewar hineine: hab' ich was übersehen oder gibt's 2009 kein 6.6 mehr im LineUp von Intense?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Januar 2009)

Der Flamewar ist bereits Geschichte 

IMHO solls 2009 kein 6.6 mehr geben, da überflüssig.

Für Allmountain Touren mit Trailanteil gibts ja das Tracer VP und für Freeride Touren kommt das UZZI VP, welches gerade ein Remake erlebt, siehe News...


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2009)

er hat gesagt "das 6.6 ist überflüssig" 

Los jungs, dem zeigen wirs!!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> er hat gesagt "das 6.6 ist überflüssig"
> 
> Los jungs, dem zeigen wirs!!!!



Mach dir mal paar Gleitlager und geh mal Downhill Maderfakker!


----------



## decolocsta (22. Januar 2009)

fahr du lieber dein gleitville bevors bei mir im Keller verrostet!


----------

